# '06 Clutch adjustment?



## kegbelly (Mar 23, 2006)

I can't seem to get the hang of the clutch in my '06 M6. I haven't stalled it yet, but my shifts are not what I would call smooth either. When releasing the pedal, the clutch engages too close to the floor for my taste. Can this be adjusted? In the old days you had a little room to adjust the point where the clutch starts to engage, depending on your preference. I prefer mine to be about half or two-thirds toward the top of the pedal travel. Anyone know if this can be adjusted on the GTO? Thanks,

KB


----------



## LaPuzza (Jul 13, 2005)

kegbelly said:


> I can't seem to get the hang of the clutch in my '06 M6. I haven't stalled it yet, but my shifts are not what I would call smooth either. When releasing the pedal, the clutch engages too close to the floor for my taste. Can this be adjusted? In the old days you had a little room to adjust the point where the clutch starts to engage, depending on your preference. I prefer mine to be about half or two-thirds toward the top of the pedal travel. Anyone know if this can be adjusted on the GTO? Thanks,
> 
> KB


All I'll say is that my concern is the exact opposite. My clutch new 06 engages damned near the top of the arch. I still go all the way down, but I engage like 80% of the way up, which also makes smooth starts a bit of an issue.


----------



## kegbelly (Mar 23, 2006)

Is there a lot of difference from car to car in the clutches on these cars? I wouldn't want mine letting out at the top of the pedal either, but when it starts grabbing an inch off the floor, that's too low for me. I've been driving sticks for 25+ years, so I'm not new to a clutch, but the low release point constantly catches me off guard. I have to really think about it on every shift.

KB


----------



## gizmo7992 (Mar 20, 2007)

LaPuzza said:


> All I'll say is that my concern is the exact opposite. My clutch new 06 engages damned near the top of the arch. I still go all the way down, but I engage like 80% of the way up, which also makes smooth starts a bit of an issue.


:agree I am having the same problem as you and I wonder if you can adjust where the clutch pedal grabs...help please!


----------



## The_Bleek (Apr 13, 2007)

thats wierd because mine is the opposite also... it engages almost all the way out... id say 2 or 3 inches from being completely let out. I would want it a little closer to the floor maybe at like 4"


----------



## speedwrenchx10 (May 6, 2006)

The only way would be to adjust the lenth of the clutch master cylinder rod.But unfortunatly they are solid with no adjustment from what Ive read.


----------



## nottheweakwilled (Apr 22, 2007)

Hydrolic clutches are not really adustable. You are thinking cable clutch. The hydrolic assist is designed to eliminate stretched cables and give a nice linear, smooth pressure.

If your clutch is catching super low, bleed the brakes, then the circuit for the clutch slave. Often low clutch grab is caused by poor fluid quality in the clutch hydrolic circuit.

If it's catching really high, you may be looking at a new clutch or PP issue.


----------



## gizmo7992 (Mar 20, 2007)

nottheweakwilled said:


> Hydrolic clutches are not really adustable. You are thinking cable clutch. The hydrolic assist is designed to eliminate stretched cables and give a nice linear, smooth pressure.
> 
> If your clutch is catching super low, bleed the brakes, then the circuit for the clutch slave. Often low clutch grab is caused by poor fluid quality in the clutch hydrolic circuit.
> 
> If it's catching really high, you may be looking at a new clutch or PP issue.


ouch that really stinks i hope i dont have any problems i guess if it really is something that can't be adjusted i will have to deal with it for now


----------

